# Stalled weight loss on Keto



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi lads

First post from me

I have been losing fat since about Feb this year and until a few months ago I have lost around 56 Lbs which is great - But since then I have pretty much stopped

I have tried changing my diet and gym routine with little effect. I have had refeeds which have added 7lb which falls off easily after a week in the gym

I cant break the 224lb barrier

I am thinking of going for and EC stack now but need to know where I can get a supply of the Eph if anyone can help please

My gym is 4 day split lifting (for around 3 months only) with 15 mins HIIT cardio after each session plus on my day off (weekends rest) I have changed my cardio to HIIT from around 60 / 90 mins a day before

My diet (as its Keto) is 2,200 cals a day 65% fat 30% protien 5% Carbs

My stats are

Age 42

226lbs

5'7"

Any help will be good thanks


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

you done great losing 54lbs how did you do it? sounds like you need to increase your cardio, your body doesnt start useing excess stores till youve done at least 20 mins cardio. try Walking its a CrazyCal favourite. say for 20 mins then increase till your doing at least 30 mins a day.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ECa stack by diamond labs is pretty good stuff, and I find better than T5's, what I do also is I take quite a bit of green tea extract, dandilion extract and quite a lot of vitC I also cut any excess salt from my diet and drink plenty of water.

just a question how offten while on keto are you carbing back up, say one day a week or more???? you have obviously done well, and now I think is time to start looking in the mirror and not just at the scales, try to extend your cardio and also change it from day to day, because your body will quickly adapt to your routine and your body will be able to manage without shedding anymore access fat>>>>>>

PS I can't believe you can't find any eph in Liverpool, whats goin on??? and why do all the ticket machines on the buses break at night????


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies lads

I lost a lot of weight to start off with because I just had a rubbish diet (not a lot at all) and lots of cardio

I wised up after shedding a lot and decided to take it easy, but I stalled instead

As I said, I was doing 60 mins cardio a day after lifitng and 90 mins on rest days, so I have gone to HIIT to shock my system, I do 15 mins now because I have just had 2 weeks off the gym and its hard to get back to the 20 mins i was doing, but I get a lot more from the HITT so will monitor for a while...If I last

I havent been on Keto for too long and to ne honest Im not an expert. But when I want carb ups, I just choose a day and have the things I miss (Oats with raisens and honey, and bread) - This is probably wrong but not had a time really to get my head around depletion workouts etc etc. I have to work on this for my next carb up due in 10 days

Not sure whether to go for dirty refeed (anything that takes your fancy) Or clean carb up, wholewheat pasta, bread, baked potatoes, oats etc


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

On carb up days, which you can do once a week, start with fastt carbs and then go into complex carbs, I used to do this on a friday afternoon after my last grueler of a workout, you could invest in some keto stix they tell you if your body is in keto.....


----------



## Scouse_Jules (Aug 12, 2010)

Ta Freddee

Thats kinda what i have been going for

I have keto sticks and they are purple


----------



## EssexSteve (Jan 8, 2016)

what is KETO ???


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Steve Armstrong said:


> what is KETO ???


It's a way of eating, Ketogenic diet is a high fat, moderate protein and low carbohydrate eating plan which in effect forces the body to go into fat burning mode due to starving the body of carbohydrates on the plan. :becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you know what i`d take a couple of weeks off training, eat a sensible high protein moderate crab diet in that time and give your metabolism a chance to sort it self out.

4 day split for 3 months on fcuk all carbs + cardio = highly possible overtraining.

for me this would mean increased weight loss due to poor appetite, as youre the opposite body type to me expect the opposite(if you get me)


----------

